#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Πέργκολα - Στέγαστρο σε δώμα κοινόχρηστο

## asak

Έχω τον εξής προβληματισμό : Σε υπάρχων 3όροφο νόμιμο κτίριο με άδεια του 1971 εντός σχ. πόλης το οποίο έχει ολοκληρώσει τη δόμηση αλλά όχι το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος της περιοχής θέλω να κάνω μία κατασκευή στο κοινόχρηστο δώμα (ταράτσα) που να προστατεύει από τη βροχή.
Σύμφωνα με το ΝΟΚ αρθρ. 19 παρ. στ) μπορώ να κατασκευάσω πέργκολα που να επικαλύπτεται από οριζόντιο ελαφρύ εύκαμπτο υλικό. Απορίες επ' αυτού: Δεν αναφέρει πουθενά εμβαδό που επιτρέπεται, υλικό κατασκευής και δεν διευκρινίζεται το είδος του εύκαμπτου υλικού. π.χ. αυλακωτή λαμαρίνα ή πολυκαρμπονικό. Σημ. και τα 2 είναι εύκαμπτα και ελαφριά. 
Σύμφωνα με την έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας επιτρέπεται μόνο ξύλινη πέργκολα. Αναφορά για επικάλυψη δεν υπάρχει.
Παρακαλώ πείτε μου τις απόψεις σας και βοηθήστε με ώστε να κάνω την σωστότερη επιλογή.

----------


## Xάρης

Στην §3.ιστ του άρθρου 4 του ΝΟΚ που αφορά τις εργασίες για τις οποίες εκδίδεται Έγκριση Εργασιών Μικρής Κλίμακας γράφει:
"Κατασκευή πέργκολας σε ισόγειους ακάλυπτους χώρους ή στον περιβάλλοντα ακάλυπτο χώρο ή στην πρασιά ή στο δώμα ή στους ανοιχτούς εξώστες ή σε βεράντες ισογείων και ορόφων."
Δεν αναφέρει πουθενά ότι πρέπει να είναι ξύλινη.
Ούτε όμως και στο άρθρο 2, §ιστ της Υ.Α.55174/13 αναφέρεται κάτι για ξύλινες μόνο πέργκολες.

Μόνο για τις πέργκολες και στέγαστρα σε ακάλυπτους χώρους του οικοπέδου και όχι σε εξώστες και δώματα υπάρχει περιορισμός εμβαδού.
ΝΟΚ, άρθρο 17, §7:
"Το σύνολο των κατασκευών των περιπτώσεων α΄ (σ.σ πέργκολες) και ια΄ (σ.σ. στέγαστρα) *δεν μπορεί να υπερβαίνει το εμβαδόν της επιτρεπόμενης κάλυψης*."

Στον ΝΟΚ δεν υπάρχει ορισμός για το πιο υλικό θεωρείται εύκαμπτο και πιο ελαφρύ. Λες και τον έχουν γράψει φιλόλογοι και όχι μηχανικοί.
Το αν ένα στοιχείο είναι εύκαμπτο ή όχι και πόσο εύκαμπτο εξαρτάται και από τις διαστάσεις του.
Το ίδιο και το βάρος.
Δηλαδή το υλικό και τα χαρακτηριστικά αυτού, Ε (μέτρο ελαστικότητας) και ρ (ειδικό βάρος) είναι μόνο ένας παράγοντας που καθορίζει την ευκαμψία και το βάρος.
Θα πρέπει δηλαδή κάποιος δημόσιος υπάλληλος ή και ιδιώτης ελεγκτής να γνωματεύσει και έτσι έχουμε δημιουργία συνθηκών συναλλαγής, κάτι που ο ΝΟΚ υποτίθεται ότι θα απέτρεπε. 

Επί της ουσίας, κατά την προσωπική, άρα υποκειμενική, γνώμη μου, ούτε τα πολυκαρβονικά φύλλα, ούτε οι λαμαρίνες κάθε είδους μπορούν να είναι επικαλύψεις σε πέργκολες. Μόνο τέντες, καλαμωτές και κατ' εξαίρεση φωτοβολταϊκά πανέλα επειδή τα αναφέρει ρητά ο ΝΟΚ.

----------


## asak

Λιτός, περιεκτικός και ουσιαστικός ο λόγος σου. 
Καταλήγω σε έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας εφόσον πρόκειται για πέργκολα και επιστέγαση τέντας ή καλαμωτής ή πανελ  αλλιώς σε κανονική άδεια εφόσον πρόκειται για στέγαστρο - πέργκολα με επιστέγαση διαφορετική.
Θα εκτιμήσω την προσωπική (υποκειμενική) σου γνώμη.

Όσο αφορά τα ελαφριά, εύκαμπτα υλικά τα οποία αναφέρει ο νομοθέτης κατα τη γνώμη μου, αυτό που θα ήθελε να αποφύγει είναι η χρησιμοποίηση σκυροδέματος, βαριάς μεταλλικής κατασκευής  ακόμα και κεραμίδια που εκτός των άλλων (βαριά δύσκαμπτα) επιβαρύνουν στατικά μια υπάρχουσα κατασκευή. Επιπλέον κατα τη γνώμη μου δεν θεωρούνται αποξηλώσιμα αλλά κατεδαφίσιμα. Συν τοις άλλοις η επιτρεπόμενη χρήση φωτοβολταϊκών πανελ (βαρύτερα και δύσκαμπτα απο οποιοδήποτε πολυκαρβονικό ή λαμαρίνα) συνηγορεί το γεγονός αυτό, ότι ο νομοθέτης μάλλον εννοούσε να είναι ελαφριά και άμεσα αποξηλώσιμα.

----------


## Xάρης

Το να εικάζουμε τι ήθελε να πει ο νομοθέτης είναι αποτυχία του νομοθέτη.
Τα φωτοβολταϊκά, αν και "δύσκαμπτα", μπορεί να τα εξαιρεί λόγω... οικολογίας που είναι της μόδας.

Μη μείνεις στη γνώμη τη δική μου ή άλλων συναδέλφων.
Η (υποκειμενική) γνώμη που μετρά είναι του ελεγκτή της Υ.ΔΟΜ..

----------


## P.A.

Θυμάμαι οτι είχα διαβάσει μια διάταξη/απόφαση όπου επέτρεπε την κάλυψη της πέργολας με ελαφρύ υλικό και μάλιστα συσχέτιζε το πάχος του με το πάχος των στοιχείων της πέργολας.

Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει να το βρούμε??

----------


## Xάρης

Δες τον ορισμό της πέργκολας στην §60 του άρθρου 2 καθώς και την §2στ του άρθρου 19 του ΝΟΚ.
Δες επίσης την §32 του άρθρου 20 του Ν.4258/14 (μάλλον σ' αυτό αναφέρεσαι).

Όλα τα παραπάνω θα τα έβρισκες εύκολα και γρήγορα αν είχες την *κωδικοποίηση του ΝΟΚ σε pdf* αξίας 50,00€+ΦΠΑ, για να κάνω και λίγη διαφήμιση.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

P.A.

----------


## P.A.

Ναι αυτό θυμόμουν:
''Σε *πέργκολα* που υφίσταται νομίμως μετά από έγκριση της αρμόδιας  αρχιτεκτονικής επιτροπής και πριν την ισχύ του Ν-4067/12 (ΦΕΚ-79/Α/12) δύναται  να αντικαθίσταται η εγκεκριμένη κάλυψή της με προστατευτικό υλικό του οποίου το  πάχος δεν δύναται να υπερβαίνει εκείνο της στέψης του εγκεκριμένου σκελετού της''

Ισχύει μόνο για πέργολες προ ΝΟΚ και αφού περάσει αρχιτεκτονική επιτροπή?? Πώς το ερμηνεύετε??

----------

